# جهاز الضغط الاكتروني المعصمي



## اصف فهمي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اني الان مشغول في صناعة جهاز الضغط الالكتروني المعصمي


----------



## اصف فهمي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ان جهاز ضغط الدم مهم جدا بالنسبة لمجتمع فعند انخفاض وارتفاع ضغط الدم يؤثر جدا على صحة المجتمع كلما تتطور الجهاز عالجنا الارتفاع وانخفاض في ضغط الدم.
مكونات الجهاز الالكتروني المعصمي:
1-كف جهاز ضغط
2-ماطور صغير لضخ الهواء
3-صوندات صغيرة توصيلية بين الماطور و الكف والدائرة الالكترونية
4- شاشة
5-دائرة الالكترونية الرئيسية


----------



## محمدالقبالي (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي اصف فهمي لا تنسى ان تضيف حساب معدل نبضات القلب وعرضها


----------



## مهند المهداوي (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز انا اشجعك على هذا العمل واتمنى من الله التوفيق لك ولكل من يحاول ان يعمل على تطوير نفسه ومحيطه.
بالنسبة لطريقة عرض القراءات تستطيع استخدام (7sigment) او (LCD) وستطيع استخدام مفتاح لعرض النبضات عند الضغط عليه لتقليل عدد شاشات العرض.
كما اود ان انبهك الى استخدام اللغة العربية في شرح تفاصيل عملك في مشاركاتك القادمة ان شاء الله فمثلا كلمة (صوندة)=(انبوب مطاطي) لا يفهمها الا العراقي وانت كما تعلم في ملتقى المهندسين العرب لذا على الاقل حاول ان يفهمك الجميع من خلال لغتنا العربية الجملية, انا في كل سفراتي الى البلاد العربية استخدم اللغة العربية في حواري مع الاخوان العرب ويا لها من لغة جميلة وسلسة ومفهومة من الكل , هذه المقترحات اتمنى ان تنفعك وانا حاضر لاي مساعدة تطلبها.
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ياسرعبدربه (25 نوفمبر 2008)

وفقك الله ونصر بك الامه


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا مشروع عن جهاز قياس ضغط الدم
أتمنى يفيدك
http://www.people.cornell.edu/pages/ws62/


----------



## مهند المهداوي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اختا المهندسة البغدادية بارك الله بك لقد استفدت كثيرا من الموقع الذي قمت بنشره وهو مفيد جدا


----------



## Alinajeeb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا والله يوفقك في الجهاز


----------



## محمد جزائر (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وفقك الله يا أخي عمل جيد وفي المستوى أتمنى لك النجاح فيه ولقد حاولت صنع جهاز مثله لكن للأسف لم يسعفني الحظ في اقتناء بعض العناصر كالمحرك الصغير و IC ad 620
وفقك الله يا أخي ,اتمنى لك النجاح وحظا أوفر


----------



## اليتيمة (15 فبراير 2009)

ارجو ادراج الدائرة الالكترونية وكذلك طريقة عملها مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الطيب ياسين (16 فبراير 2009)

اخي اصف فهمي نحن نفتخر بك ونتمنى لك التوفيق ونرجوا منك التقدم خدمه لبلدنا العزيز


----------



## ghost_adel (18 فبراير 2009)

شكران اهذه المعلومات المفيده والقيمه 
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ود مهلة (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي المشروع وربنا يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------

